# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  จักรยานเสือหมอบสุดเท่จากญี่ปุ่น Austria Di Adams รุ่น ADS700C

## golfpow

จักรยานเสือหมอบสุดเท่ Austria Di Adams ADS700Cเฟรมเหล็กคาร์บอนสูง (High Carbon Steel)ขอบล้ออลูมิเนียมอัลลอย LONGBAOยางจักรยานแข่ง XHS TIREน้ำหนักประมาณ 13 กิโลกรัมดิสเบรก หน้า-หลัง คุณภาพสูงชุดเกียร์ Shimano 21-SPEED (หน้า 3 หลัง 7)ยาง COMBASSรองรับผู้ขับขี่ที่มีความสูงตั้งแต่: 160 - 190 ซมรับน้ำหนักได้สูงสุด: 150KGสินค้านำเข้าจากโรงงาน ใหม่เอี่ยม 100%สินค้าบรรจุในกล่องลัง ลูกค้าจะต้องไปทำการประกอบเองจัดส่งทั่วประเทศผ่านทางพัสดุไปรษณีย์ในราคาเบาๆ ที่ 17,000 บาท

*จักรยานเสือหมอบสุดเท่ จากแบรนด์ดัง Austria Di Adams ที่นี่ที่เดียวเท่านั้น!*




 
สั่งซื้อสินค้าหรือสอบถามข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม 
ติดต่อเฮียชัย ร้าน Cycling Smile: โทร 098-9491271, 093-5351030
Line ID: Mocowiz

----------


## golfpow

ขอบคุณมากครับ

----------


## golfpow

ในราคาเบาๆครับ

----------

